# Mangrove Carbon Fiber Push Poles



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I got one from CR for testing and have been really happy with it.  Of course he made me assemble mine completely


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> The Skiff Shop now stocks Mangrove Push Poles assembled in 19’4” (nominal) @ $275.00.  These are a great alternative to heavier fiberglass poles at similar costs.
> 
> The Skiff Shop will also soon have available the same pole in “kit” form for shipping purposes.  All parts will be pre-prepped with ferrules and ends installed.  All the customer has to do is assemble the 3 joints (one side only) with the epoxy package included.
> 19’4” Mangrove Poles are stocked but other sizes are available on request.  Please contact me @ [email protected]
> ...


The "Kits" are now available and ready for shipment with everything needed to complete your pole. 

Ferrules and ends are already assembled on one side so you simply bond the three sections together with the materials supplied.

We will be initially shipping within the state of Florida for $275.00 plus tax but including shipping.  For other areas, please contact The Skiff Shop for additional shipping costs which are usually minimal.

Thanks for your interest,

CR / TSS


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Ron, Do you happen to sell the kits with less or more sections than the standard 19'-4" pole? If so, do the longer/shorter versions those come fully built or do I need to buy a pre-assembled kit and just bond the sections to each other.

I have a canoe I'd like to outfit with a short version and possibly a longer version for poling the deep tarpon flats off of Bayport with my skiff.

TIA - Bob


----------



## Taylor_W. (May 5, 2009)

Anyone know if it's possible to take the 24' kit and maybe cut it down to 21' or so and how difficult this would be? Not sure how hard/careful you have to be with the carbon fiber when cutting....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes you can... I have fixed several broken Stiffy push poles. No I didn't break them... I repaired them for others. I use a Chop saw to cut down the pole then you have to carefully sand the ends because it will fray a little bit.


----------



## Taylor_W. (May 5, 2009)

Thank you sir. Much appreciated....


----------



## Redfly (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Ron, Ron from mim's is very happy with the product!


----------

